# New meat slicer ??'s



## robert pocha (Mar 14, 2017)

Am gonna pull the chute and buy a new one.....what blade size would you get..7,8.5 or 10 inch diameter

I make belly bacon and back bacon and am recently getting into dry cured salami......they are all around $30 in price increase from next size....just get the 10 inch and be done with it or ????


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2017)

Robert Pocha said:


> Am gonna pull the chute and buy a new one.....what blade size would you get..7,8.5 or 10 inch diameter
> 
> I make belly bacon and back bacon and am recently getting into dry cured salami......they are all around $30 in price increase from next size....just get the 10 inch and be done with it or ????


I have the Chefs Choice 615 seems fine to me

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/256349/meat-slicer-review

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2017)

Yup.  Bigger the better.  I would go 10"


----------



## robert pocha (Mar 14, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Yup. Bigger the better. I would go 10"


I like the way think.....exactly my thoughts too...


----------



## robert pocha (Mar 14, 2017)

http://www.consiglioskitchenware.com/250es-10inch-blade-25hp-professional-semi-automatic-meat-slicer


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 14, 2017)

Get the biggest one you can afford. I got a used 12" Hobart a couple of years ago. For 150$.


----------



## robert pocha (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks fellas...ordered the 10 inch....would like the 12 but the finance departrment( Bank of Wife) shut er down fairly quick LOL...told her ya cant put a price on 2 more inches


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a 10" blade, and I still have to either cut the bacon slab in half, or fold it over to slice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2017)

That is a very nice slicer!

I'm sure you will be happy with it.

Al


----------



## tallbm (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

Any chance that anyone has a link to a buying guide for meat slicers?

I would like to understand specific features and details to look for.  For example stuff like :

Uses all metal gears
Does not get hot easily
Cleans up easily
Slide should extend a minimum ??? inches from start of blade
etc, etc
I've read similar type of guides that have helped me buy stuff like a meat grinder and such.  Thanks ! :)


----------

